# yellowing knotty pine paneling



## annabel (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there any way to restore the yellowing knotty wood paneling in my 1960's house?


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Assuming you are talking about the random width KP144 paneling, I've never seen anything that will restore the brighter finish except for sanding. And I assume by now you've noticed it would not be an easy job. Maybe it's my age but I like the darker yellow color of it. It looks homey to me.


----------



## NCMtngirl (Aug 6, 2011)

*Updating aging knotty pine*

I am in the process of freshening up my own knotty pine paneling in our mtn house. It has darkened considerably over the years. My husband and I finally decided to paint over it and go "cottage style" instead of "cabin". Fortunately, I had only done a few walls and stopped, because now a few months later we have changed our minds. When I started stripping the paint off the walls, I was surprised to see that the stripper also strips the stain! We have wished for lighter stain for years, but always heard the only way to remove the stain was to sand it. I am thrilled with how the walls are turning out. I bought the stripper at Ace Hardware, but Home Depot sells it, too. It is called Citristrip. It has much less odor than most other strippers and is safe for indoor use. If you are wanting to lighten the stain color, this would be worth checking out.


----------

